

Ask HN: Improve your concentration? - Everest

Hi, I've noticed that my concentration tends to lapse after spending 12+ hours in front of a computer.  At a startup thats a way of life so I want to find good ways to concentrate better and remain focused even while working long hours. So far, I've tried drinking a lot of water throughout the day, eating a lot of light meals, avoiding sugar.  Also, I try to avoid multi-tasking.  Its hard to avoid checking email because you always feel like you are missing something impt but thats an area where I definitley waste a lot of time.<p>Any efficiency gurus out there with any tips?
======
edw519
_I've noticed that my concentration tends to lapse after spending 12+ hours in
front of a computer._

Then you're normal. Your body is telling you to get up and take a break.
Listen to it.

Not satisfied? Check out this thread from earlier today:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=869034>

------
jaekwon
when you push too hard, you will become counterproductive very fast (making
wrong decisions that take much longer to work around or fix).

focus on what your body tells you, burnout is real and terrible.

otherwise, exercise would probably help you extend your focus integral.

